# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Partner / Familie whrend des Zweitstudiums gefunden?

## R4nd0m

Hi. 

Krzlich habe ich einen 40 jhrigen Zahnmedizin - Zweitstudenten kennengelernt. Er ist in der Endphase des Studiums, 2-facher Vater (Kinder haben gerade selbst mit dem Medizinstudium begonnen) und verheiratet. Das Studium wurde / wird vollstndig vom Einkommen der Mutter / Ehefrau finanziert. 

Ich selbst bin Mitte 30, habe gerade erst mit dem Zweitstudium begonnen, bin Single, habe keine Kinder und finanziere mir das Studium mit einem relativ gut bezahlten Nebenjob. Grundstzlich finde ich das jetzt nicht so schlimm, eine Partnerschaft finde ich allerdings schon wichtig und smtliche Versuche meinerseits in diese Richtung sind seither gescheitert, unter anderem auch wegen meinen Arbeitszeiten (Sa. & So. von 11:00-22:00 und unter der Woche 2x von 17:00 - 22:00). Finanziell bin ich leider zwingend auf diesen Job angewiesen.

Ratschlge wie "das findet sich schon" oder hnliches habe ich mehr als genug bekommen. 
Mich interessiert insbesondere, ob es hier Leute gibt, die erst im fortgeschrittenen Alter whrend des Zweitstudiums eine Partnerschaft eingegangen sind oder sogar eine Familie gegrndet haben. 

Die ein oder andere Erfolgsgeschichte wrde mir sicher Mut machen...

----------


## R4nd0m

Anscheinend berwiegt hier der Anteil der vor Zweitstudienbeginn Geehelichten. 
Vermutlich ist dies auch die angenehmere Variante. Jedenfalls viel Erfolg fr alle Muttis und Papis, die es aus dem gemachten Nest heraus nochmal wissen mchten...

----------


## Kandra

Ich kenne mehrere "Oldies" (mein Alter, also +/- 30), die ihren aktuellen Partner im Medizinstudium kennengelernt haben. Die Mehrzahl kriegt demnchst Kinder ;) 
Allerdings ist das mit deinen Arbeitszeiten natrlich schon von Nachteil. Du hast ja keine Zeit um Bekanntschaften aus dem Studium zu vertiefen.

----------


## Solara

> ... Jedenfalls viel Erfolg fr alle Muttis und Papis, die es aus dem gemachten Nest heraus nochmal wissen mchten...


Falls du Hoffnung hattes, das du hier doch noch antworten bekommst, hast du dich mit dieser tzenden Bemerkung selbst um ernsthafte Antworten gebracht. Neid macht nicht attraktiv.

Und deine Zahnrztin in spe knntest du doch nher kennenlernen, wenn deine Berichte hier zutreffend sind.

----------


## R4nd0m

Ich kann daran nichts tzendes erkennen, von vermeintlichen Neid ganz zu schweigen. 

Vermutlich wre fr viele Muttis und Papis ein Zweitstudium gar nicht realisierbar, wenn es nicht vom Partner entsprechend gegenfinanziert wrde. Ob mir das imponiert oder nicht, spielt fr meine vorausgegangene Frage keine Rolle. 

Im brigen erzeugen Menschen, die nicht in der Lage sind, fr sich selbst zu sorgen, bei mir eher Mitleid und Bedauern als der von Dir unterstellte Neid.

----------


## R4nd0m

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ich jemanden bei einem zaghaften Beginn einer Freundschaft mit Ehe - Kinder & und Finanzierungsfragen meines Studiums konfrontiere? 

Im "realLife" knnen mich die Leute, mit denen ich mich gerne umgebe, ganz gut einschtzen. Die, die sich nicht auf Augenhhe zu mir sehen oder auf einer anderen Wellenlnge sind, verabschieden sich eben. ber einen zu kleinen Freundeskreis kann ich mich jedenfalls nicht beklagen... 

Gibt es denn aus Deiner / Eurer Sicht noch interessante Aspekte, die die Diskussion hier weiterbringen knnten?

----------


## R4nd0m

Anscheinend nicht. 

Lieben Dank Euch fr alle konstruktiven Kommentare. Das hat mir schon geholfen!

----------


## Arrhythmie

> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ich jemanden bei einem zaghaften Beginn einer Freundschaft mit Ehe - Kinder & und Finanzierungsfragen meines Studiums konfrontiere?


Ich wei jetzt zwar nicht um welche Liebelei/Freundschaft (??? hrte sich jetzt nicht nur nach Freundschaft an... eher nach sich anbahnender Beziehung) es genau geht - aber scheinbar ist es ja `ne fertige Zahnrztin (?) und somit sicherlich mindestens Mitte/Ende 20, wenn nicht eher auf die 30 zugehend !? Da halte ich es schon fr nicht ganz ungerechtfertigt sich ziemlich bald zu Beginn einer sich anbahnenden Beziehung mal ber die generellen Lebensentwrfe zu unterhalten... Soll ja immerhin Mnner/Frauen geben die auf gar keinen Fall Kinder wollen und solche die unbedingt wollen... Gut das im Vorfeld zu wissen, wenn man nicht mehr gerade 18 ist... Natrlich nicht mit der Tr ins Haus fallen aber im Endeffekt sind das Fragen die geklrt sein sollten, je frher desto besser. Sonst verplempert man unntig Zeit, Energie, Gefhle...
Nur meine Meinung. Da gab es nmlich schon bse berraschungen bei so manchem.

Was die Finanzierungsfrage des Studiums angeht dachte ich das sei geklrt. Du hast `nen Job und kannst Dich selber versorgen. So what?
Sie wird ja wohl wissen dass Du studierst?
Sehe das Problem nicht.

----------


## R4nd0m

Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung. Sobald die Zeit reif dafr ist, werde ich diese Dinge natrlich abklren. 
Diejenigen, die den Fall mitverfolgt haben wissen, dass ich selbst fr den aktuellen Stand fast ein 3/4 Jahr gebraucht habe. Gleich mit der Tr ins Haus zu fallen, wre mir derzeit aber (noch) zu riskant. Mein bisheriger Eindruck ist, dass ich mit ihr da auf einer Wellenlnge bin. 

Vermutlich ist mein derzeit grtes Problem, zugunsten einer Beziehung weniger zu arbeiten / weniger Geld zu verdienen.
Aber das sollte ich wohl besser mit der Betroffenen als hier im Forum diskutieren.

----------


## Solara

Aber da hattest du doch geschrieben, dass du problemlos aus finanzieller Sicht reduzieren knntest? Wo ist dann das Problem?

----------


## R4nd0m

Das Problem, dass ich zumindest befrchte, ist, dass ich wirklich SEHR schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem "freiwilligen Verzicht auf Einkommen" gemacht habe. Eine Sorge ist z.B., ihren Ansprchen finanziell nicht zu gengen bzw. nicht mit ihr mithalten zu knnen. Inwieweit das gerechtfertigt ist, kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen. 

Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich in dieser Sache "gebrandmarkt" bin und meine Befrchtungen mglicherweise unbegrndet sind.

----------


## Solara

Ja, sind sie. 
Was willst du mit einer Frau, die an deinem Geld interessiert ist und nicht an dir?

----------


## R4nd0m

Vielen Dank fr Deine Zuversicht.

----------


## Feuerblick

Und was heit "ihren Ansprchen nicht gengen" in finanzieller Hinsicht? Die Frau hat nen Beruf, die arbeitet fr ihr Geld und braucht deins wohl eher nicht...

----------


## R4nd0m

Das Thema ist langsam wirklich totdiskutiert. 
Natrlich geht es bei derartigen Befrchtungen nicht darum, wer mein Geld braucht oder haben will.

"Die Frau" ist brigens noch im Studium und wird vollstndig von ihrer Familie finanziert. Das spielt hierbei aber auch nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.

----------


## Feuerblick

DU schreibst doch, dass Frauen deiner Ansicht nach keinen Mann wollen, der wenig verdient. Deshalb ist deiner Meinung nach ja auch deine letzte Beziehung gescheitert. ICH sage (bzw. Wir sagen) die ganze Zeit, dass das bei modernen Frauen nicht relevant ist (es sei denn, sie soll dich komplett finanzieren, was ja nicht der Fall ist) und dass du andere Grnde fr das Beziehungsende in Betracht ziehen solltest. Vielleicht war es sogar dein hier ja klar geuerter Wunsch nach baldmglichster Familiengrndung, der deiner Ex nicht gefallen hat? Egal, welchen Grund sie dir am Ende genannt hat...

Btw.: Da du ja immer dazu neigst, eine von dir gestartete Diskussion abbrechen zu wollen, wenn dir die Antworten nicht passen... So funktioniert das in Foren nicht. Da ist eine Diskussion beendet, wenn niemand mehr etwas beitragen mchte. Also beim nchsten Mal gut berlegen, welche Fragen du stellst.

----------


## R4nd0m

Das ist nicht richtig. Es geht (und ging in der Vergangenheit) insbesondere um einen bestimmten Lebensstandard, den man sich gemeinsam leisten knnen sollte, wenn sich denn beide Partner diesen wnschen. Wenn es sich nur um einseitige Wertvorstellungen handelt ist die Gefahr nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass entweder 

a) ein Partner zur Bedrfnisbefriedugung die finanzielle Lage des anderen Partners zu kompensieren versucht, oder 
b) derartige (ggf. einseitige) Bedrfnisse unbefriedigt bleiben. 

Mir ein quasi mittelalterliches Frauenbild zu unterstellen wre fr Leute, die mich kennen, mehr als absurd. 
Das solche Eindrcke bei unvollstndiger Informationslage und daraus hervorgehenden Mutmaungen zu einer Diskreditierung  meiner Person fhren, wundert mich in einem Internetforum wiederum nicht. 

Du kannst das Thema ja gerne solange Du mchtest weiter diskutieren. Fr mich hat sich das Thema (auch wegen der hilfreichen Beitrge in diesem Thread) bis auf Weiteres erstmal erledigt.

----------


## Feuerblick

Wenn du dich im wahren Leben auch so unklar ausdrckst und dich dann aus Diskussionen beleidigt zurckziehst, weil dich ja alle missverstehen, wundert mich nichts... Ist ja nicht die erste Situation hier und ich bin auch nicht die einzige, die dich stndig "missversteht".
Hochbegabung alleine reicht im sozialen Miteinander halt nicht aus. Selbstreflexion ist eine feine Sache, Kritik annehmen knnen eine gute Eigenschaft.

----------


## R4nd0m

Ich bin nicht beleidigt  :hmmm...:  
Missverstndnisse lassen sich in diesem Rahmen nicht vollstndig vermeiden und die Einschtzungen der Leute hier war fr mich sehr aufschlussreich. Meine anfnglichen Zweifel haben sich zumindest relativiert. Viel mehr kann ich von Euch nicht erwarten. 

Ich freue mich darber, dass ihr Euch mit meiner Situation (oftmals konstruktiv) auseinander gesetzt habt.

----------


## Solara

Ach R4nd0m ...

----------


## Feuerblick

> Viel mehr kann ich von Euch nicht erwarten.


Du merkst schon, dass das irgendwie berheblich rberkommt, oder? Falls nicht, bitte drber nachdenken.

----------


## R4nd0m

Es ist nicht meine Absicht, Menschen gegenber, die sich "freiwillig" mit meinen Problemen auseinandersetzen, berheblich zu erscheinen. Die Formulierung war tatschlich unvorteilhaft gewhlt...

----------


## R4nd0m

Inzwischen kann ich wohl aus Erfahrung sagen, dass man sich, falls irgendwie mglich, bei Bedarf vor Beginn des Zweitstudiums um eine Partnerschaft etc. gekmmert haben sollte. 
Insbesondere fr Frauen scheint es sich, der Quote an meinem Studienort nach, anzubieten, sich zur Absicherung vor (Zweit-) Studienbeginn geehelicht und / oder geschwngert zu haben. 

Anderenfalls gebe ich zu bedenken, dass (falls weder der erste, noch der zweite Aspekt vorliegt) als unfreiwilliger Single zumindest sichergestellt sein sollte, dass sich, auch regelmige, Konfrontationen mit Menschen zweifelhafter Qualitt, insbesondere in der zustzlichen Ausprgung in Form von sich liebenden Prchen, nicht zu einem Teil eines misanthropischen Weltbild manifestiert.

----------


## Trianna

.........

----------


## Arrhythmie

:Nixweiss: 
Eine Demonstration dessen, wie frustriert ein Mensch sein kann.
Muss man glaub auch sonst nix zu schreiben.  :schnarch...:

----------

